# Video of Mr. Rich :-)



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here is a video we took on Saturday. We love him so much!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

"No, I want love. You are spose to be scratching me! Oh! You are showing me off why didnt you say so? *Im da man, Im da man!*"


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Like *WOW , HE IS GORGEOUS !!*


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I just watched it again , he is just amazing !!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Nancy and Laura.  

Haha. That is EXACTLY what he is saying!! He loves to be scratched. He's aweful good at posing too, but didn't really feel like it in the vid! "Here's my head... now scratch it!!"


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

I said it when I first saw him & I'll say it again.... That is the most gorgeous & Regal looking buck I have ever seen! If I ever decide to buy a Boer.......


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Very cool.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Kim! He is pretty darn good at looking regal! We can hardly wait to see his kids. 

Now some of us on here (Tenacross and Nancy D) already have kids from him, and I think they look great! Now I want some of my own!!  I want a doe that looks just like Oreo...


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Wow! He looks amazing  you must be super proud 

And he is so obedient. nice vid!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

He's so gorgeous. I can't wait to see what he and Addy will do. For you what he and your colors will do.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks NavaBoerFarm! Yes, he is VERY obedient and well behaved.  He was show all the time as a young buck, so that's probably why! 

I look forward to seeing what him and Addy have too, Tracy! They should be very pretty.  I wonder what color?


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

I just LOVE him! I wish him and Gold Rush could go on a date  hate that you're so far away! If you ever get him and Teflon collected, be sure to let me know


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh ...blown away....


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

^ Thanks.  

It's your lucky day!!  Rich has been collected from already. I could put you in contact with the farm who has his semen if you want... ??


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> ^ Thanks.
> 
> It's your lucky day!!  Rich has been collected from already. I could put you in contact with the farm who has his semen if you want... ??


Let me talk to my friend with the tank! What's the farm name?do you ever plan on getting Teflon collected?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Okay sounds good.  Richard and Sandy Boer Goats is the farm name. I just looked last night and they are having a semen sale... however I saw a not that said "in person pick up only". So not sure how we could make that work. 

I don't know anything about shipping semen. I'll do some research on it though and see if I could pick some up and then ship it to you. I know it is a very delicate matter for sure and temperatures matter a lot. I'll look into it though.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

No, we're not planning on collecting from Teflon at this time. I'm somewhat planning on selling him now actually! These reds aren't what I bargained for!!  And we really don't need two bucks...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> No, we're not planning on collecting from Teflon at this time. I'm somewhat planning on selling him now actually! These reds aren't what I bargained for!!  And we really don't need two bucks...


Will you message me on Teflon?  I think I have an idea!


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Very nice buck!!! Love Love that cape of his. Cant wait to see pics of his babies!!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Handsome fella! He sure does know how to act around a lady too!

If I were to walk It's Booty Time the whole video would be of him dragging me all over the pasture! with the occasional me fall on my butt when he turns his head!! haha I just might have to get my hubby to record that one of these days give everyone a good laugh


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Ooooh, yes please do!! We wouldn't laugh AT you, we'd laugh WITH you!!  That's funny. 

It is sooooo nice to have a buck that big that behaves so incredibly well... thanks to Richard and Sandy!! He baths well, blow dries awesome, stands well for clipping and hops on the stand like he likes it! I love prepping him for pictures!! He is SO MUCH FUN! I'd LOVE to show him, but his bite recently became slightly questionable. That's okay though. He has plenty of kids out there who can win that one last point for ennoblement!!


----------

